# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل

## konkur100

سلام دوستان
یه سوال داشتم خدمتتون . آیا دانشجویان انصرافی در صورت برگزاری ترمیم معدل در خرداد حق شرکت در این طرح رو دارن ؟ ( دانشجویانی که از فرصت یک ساله بعد از انصراف استفاده میکنن منظورمه )

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

بلههههههههههه

----------


## drmoslem

عجب
ما که چشممون اب نمیخوره اجرا بشه

----------


## konkur100

> بلههههههههههه


میشه با مدرک این نظرتون رو اثبات کنید که خیال ما راحت بشه

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

واسه 96اجرامیشهههههههههههه هورااااااااااا

----------


## quf

> واسه 96اجرامیشهههههههههههه هورااااااااااا


از کجا میدونی تو؟؟

----------


## optician

> سلام دوستان
> یه سوال داشتم خدمتتون . آیا دانشجویان انصرافی در صورت برگزاری ترمیم معدل در خرداد حق شرکت در این طرح رو دارن ؟ ( دانشجویانی که از فرصت یک ساله بعد از انصراف استفاده میکنن منظورمه )


این مصوبه فعلا در شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش است و طرح هنوز برای تصویب  توسط رئیس جمهور به عنوان رییس این شورا به ریاست جمهوری ارسال نشده است.بنابراین پیش بینی اجرای این طرح در سال تحصیلی 95-94 ساده لوحانه است

----------


## quf

> این مصوبه فعلا در شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش است و طرح هنوز برای تصویب  توسط رئیس جمهور به عنوان رییس این شورا به ریاست جمهوری ارسال نشده است.بنابراین پیش بینی اجرای این طرح در سال تحصیلی 95-94 ساده لوحانه است


رییس جمهور امضاش کرده 2 ماههه

----------


## gigabyte2052

> سلام دوستان
> یه سوال داشتم خدمتتون . آیا دانشجویان انصرافی در صورت برگزاری ترمیم معدل در خرداد حق شرکت در این طرح رو دارن ؟ ( دانشجویانی که از فرصت یک ساله بعد از انصراف استفاده میکنن منظورمه )


اقا جان اینا اصلا این حالتارو حساب نمیکنن کاری ندارن به اینکارا شما برو بگیر من خودم دانشجو ام و دیپلم دوم دارم میگیرم ... امتخاناشم دادم این چیزا تو قانون مملکت تعریف نشدس ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> عجب
> ما که چشممون اب نمیخوره اجرا بشه


تورو خدا ازین حرفا نزنین همین حرفا باعث میشه بگن خب داوطلبا که امیدی ندارن بندازیم پس سال بعد

----------


## biology115

> تورو خدا ازین حرفا نزنین همین حرفا باعث میشه بگن خب داوطلبا که امیدی ندارن بندازیم پس سال بعد


حقیقتی که هست ...

چه میشه کرد ....

----------


## *Yousef*

دیگه امسال اجرا نمیشه اگه می خواست اجرا شه یه پفیوزی مصاحبه میکرد یه چی میگفت.

----------


## biology115

دوستان حالا خیلی نا امید نباشید

اینجا ایرانه شایدم اجرایی شد ...

شاید همون پفیوزه تا یه ماه دیگه خبرشو بده ...

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> دیگه امسال اجرا نمیشه اگه می خواست اجرا شه یه پفیوزی مصاحبه میکرد یه چی میگفت.


انشااله اجرامیشه.اگرمیخاستن اجراش نکن ازاول سال نمیومدن بگن ترمیم معدل ترمیم معدل.

----------


## mpaarshin

> دوستان حالا خیلی نا امید نباشید
> 
> اینجا ایرانه شایدم اجرایی شد ...
> 
> شاید همون پفیوزه تا یه ماه دیگه خبرشو بده ...


اجرا میشه بد به دلت راه نده حقیقت اینه که خرداد اجرا میشه حالا اینا فروردین هم بگن مشکلی نیست که

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

مصوبه شورای عالی آموزش وپرورشه وبایدحتمااجرابشه

----------


## biology115

> اجرا میشه بد به دلت راه نده حقیقت اینه که خرداد اجرا میشه حالا اینا فروردین هم بگن مشکلی نیست که


فکر کنم اینا دارن زیر پوستی کار میکنن !!!!!

که یه دفعه خبرشو بدن و همه رو غافلگیر کنن ...

----------


## konkur100

کسی جواب سوال مارو درست و حسابی نداد . اطلاعی ندارین ؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> فکر کنم اینا دارن زیر پوستی کار میکنن !!!!!
> 
> که یه دفعه خبرشو بدن و همه رو غافلگیر کنن ...


به اون شماره ها هم لطف کن زنگ بزن

----------


## biology115

> به اون شماره ها هم لطف کن زنگ بزن


چشم ، امر دیگه ای نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> به اون شماره ها هم لطف کن زنگ بزن


شمارش چیه؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> چشم ، امر دیگه ای نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟


لطف میکنی،،عاخه من خودم زنگ زدم شما هم بزن

----------


## konkur100

یکی جواب بنده رو بده خب !!!

----------


## biology115

> یکی جواب بنده رو بده خب !!!


شما فقط دیپلمت رو بعد از سال 84 بگیر ، میتونی تو این طرح شرکت کنی ، والسلام ...

----------


## konkur100

> شما فقط دیپلمت رو بعد از سال 84 بگیر ، میتونی تو این طرح شرکت کنی ، والسلام ...


میشه حرفتون رو با یک منبع معتبر اثبات کنید خیال منم راحت بشه بابت این موضوع .

----------


## rezarko13

ای بابا خداوکیل ایقد تایپیک ترمیم نزنین یا اجرا میشه یا نمیشه .

----------


## mpaarshin

> شمارش چیه؟


زنگ بزنید برای رسیدگی به ترمیم سوابق تحصیلی

----------


## konkur100

:Y (619):

----------


## biology115

زمانی که عمادی در مورد ترمیم صحبت کردن ، گفتن دیپلمه های بعد سال 84 ...

خبرشو میتونید تو گوگل سرچ کنید ...

----------


## drmoslem

بچه ها نظرتون چیه توکلی وخدایی چیه 
نیاز به superman punch دارن
این از خدایی بعد از :

----------


## drmoslem

فایل پیوست 48495

----------


## biology115

بچه ها دیگه به خواب ببینید که تاثیر معدل رو بردارن ...

در ضمن قانون گند تاثیر معدل تقصیر خدایی و توکلی نیست ، کلا سازمان سنجش مخالفه تاثیر معدله

همش تقصیر سیستم آموزش و رنجشه ، همه آتیشا از گور عمادی بلند میشه ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> بچه ها دیگه به خواب ببینید که تاثیر معدل رو بردارن ...
> 
> در ضمن قانون گند تاثیر معدل تقصیر خدایی و توکلی نیست ، کلا سازمان سنجش مخالفه تاثیر معدله
> 
> همش تقصیر سیستم آموزش و رنجشه ، همه آتیشا از گور عمادی بلند میشه ...


نه تاثیر معدل رو که هیچوقت برنمیدارن فقط راه جبران واسش بزارن خیلی خوب میشه

----------


## biology115

> نه تاثیر معدل رو که هیچوقت برنمیدارن فقط راه جبران واسش بزارن خیلی خوب میشه


واسه جبرانش هم باید هفت خان رستم و اسفندیار طی بشه تا بذارنش ...

شاید واسه کنکور 97 بشه ازش استفاده کرد ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> واسه جبرانش هم باید هفت خان رستم و اسفندیار طی بشه تا بذارنش ...
> 
> شاید واسه کنکور 97 بشه ازش استفاده کرد ...


خب پس اینجوریاست هرچی بخونیم به هدفمون نمیرسیم بهتره یه چیز داغون یا بدون کنکور قبول شیم تا یه ده سال دیگه که ترمیم رو گذاشتن دوباره کنکور بدیم

----------


## biology115

> خب پس اینجوریاست هرچی بخونیم به هدفمون نمیرسیم بهتره یه چیز داغون یا بدون کنکور قبول شیم تا یه ده سال دیگه که ترمیم رو گذاشتن دوباره کنکور بدیم


نه این که به هدفمون نرسیم ، میرسیم البته با زحمت و سختی فراوان ...

بلانسبت ، پوست خر میخواد و قوه ی قاطر

تنها راهش همون دیپلم مجدد بود که تحت تاثیر احساسات قرار گرفتیم و اقدام نکردیم ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> نه این که به هدفمون نرسیم ، میرسیم البته با زحمت و سختی فراوان ...
> 
> بلانسبت ، پوست خر میخواد و قوه ی قاطر
> 
> تنها راهش همون دیپلم مجدد بود که تحت تاثیر احساسات قرار گرفتیم و اقدام نکردیم ...


میشه عمومی رو همه رو صد زد و تخصصی رو بالای ۷۰ تا بشه رتبه زیر هزار اورد راه دیگه ای نداره واقعا چون نمرات به شدت تاثیر گذاردن دیپلم مجدد مگه اسونه اونم پدر درمیاره
ما دیگه کارمون ساختست عزیز
خداحافظ پزشکی خداحافظ کنکور
توام بیخیال شو اگه معدلت پایینه یا برو کنکور ریاضی بده شاید منم برم ریاضی بدم با این معدل داغونم

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> میشه عمومی رو همه رو صد زد و تخصصی رو بالای ۷۰ تا بشه رتبه زیر هزار اورد راه دیگه ای نداره واقعا چون نمرات به شدت تاثیر گذاردن دیپلم مجدد مگه اسونه اونم پدر درمیاره
> ما دیگه کارمون ساختست عزیز
> خداحافظ پزشکی خداحافظ کنکور
> توام بیخیال شو اگه معدلت پایینه یا برو کنکور ریاضی بده شاید منم برم ریاضی بدم با این معدل داغونم


معدلت چنده؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> معدلت چنده؟


۱۲ تخصصیهام همه ۱۱

----------


## biology115

> میشه عمومی رو همه رو صد زد و تخصصی رو بالای ۷۰ تا بشه رتبه زیر هزار اورد راه دیگه ای نداره واقعا چون نمرات به شدت تاثیر گذاردن دیپلم مجدد مگه اسونه اونم پدر درمیاره
> ما دیگه کارمون ساختست عزیز
> خداحافظ پزشکی خداحافظ کنکور
> توام بیخیال شو اگه معدلت پایینه یا برو کنکور ریاضی بده شاید منم برم ریاضی بدم با این معدل داغونم


دوست عزیز به این راحتی امیدتو از دست دادی؟؟؟؟؟

حالا اگه پزشکی دولتی نشد ، برو پزشکی آزاد

اگه پزشکی نشد ، برو پیرا پزشکی ، اگرم پیرا پزشکی نشد برو پرستاری آزاد (حداقلش)

من با خودم گفتم اگه ترمیم اجرا شد که خوب میشه

اگه نشد حداقلش که میتونم پرستاری آزاد رو بیارم ...

امسال تراز آخرین نفر قبول شده شهرمون 7000 بود یعنی نمیتونم 7000 رو بیارم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> دوست عزیز به این راحتی امیدتو از دست دادی؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> حالا اگه پزشکی دولتی نشد ، برو پزشکی آزاد
> 
> اگه پزشکی نشد ، برو پیرا پزشکی ، اگرم پیرا پزشکی نشد برو پرستاری آزاد (حداقلش)
> 
> من با خودم گفتم اگه ترمیم اجرا شد که خوب میشه
> 
> اگه نشد حداقلش که میتونم پرستاری آزاد رو بیارم ...
> ...


همه عادمها مث هم نیستن که من خودم به پزشکی و دارو علاقه دارم یا به زیست شناسی و شیمی ،،پرستاری و آزمایشگاه و اینارو واقعا بدم میاد
مهم تلاشه من خب چون میدونم صد در صد پزشکی نمیارم با معدلم یا حتی دارو دیگه تلاشی واسش نمیکنم شاید همون ریاضی برم یا فوقش بدون کنکور سه ساله پشت کنکورم خسته شدم دیگه ازین قانونها امسال میخواستم کنکور ندم اما دلمو خوش کردم به این ترمیم که از تابستون گفتنش وگرنه دوباره نمیومدم سمتش چقدر التماسشون کنم دیگه 
شما هم مطمئن باش اگه نمراتت پایینه پزشکی رو ببوس بزار کنار وسلام

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> همه عادمها مث هم نیستن که من خودم به پزشکی و دارو علاقه دارم یا به زیست شناسی و شیمی ،،پرستاری و آزمایشگاه و اینارو واقعا بدم میاد
> مهم تلاشه من خب چون میدونم صد در صد پزشکی نمیارم با معدلم یا حتی دارو دیگه تلاشی واسش نمیکنم شاید همون ریاضی برم یا فوقش بدون کنکور سه ساله پشت کنکورم خسته شدم دیگه ازین قانونها امسال میخواستم کنکور ندم اما دلمو خوش کردم به این ترمیم که از تابستون گفتنش وگرنه دوباره نمیومدم سمتش چقدر التماسشون کنم دیگه 
> شما هم مطمئن باش اگه نمراتت پایینه پزشکی رو ببوس بزار کنار وسلام


داداش یک سوال ازت میکنم.توکه میخای پزشکی قبول شی ترازت توآموناچنده؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> داداش یک سوال ازت میکنم.توکه میخای پزشکی قبول شی ترازت توآموناچنده؟


من ازمون نمیدوم پارسال یکی جامع دادم ۶۸۰۰ بودم

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> من ازمون نمیدوم پارسال یکی جامع دادم ۶۸۰۰ بودم


ترازت که خیلی عالیه

----------


## mpaarshin

> ترازت که خیلی عالیه


معدلم که خیلی داغونه عوضش

----------


## biology115

من واقعا نمیفهمم اینا واسه چی تاثیر مثبت معدل رو قطعیش کردن؟

انگیزشون چی بوده؟ اینطوری که داوطلب از صفحه روزگار محو میشه !!!!!

----------


## konkur100

بلاخره اجرایی میشه این ترمیم معدل یا نه ؟؟؟ یعنی این همه حرف زدن در موردش واسه امسال اجراییش نمیکنند ؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> بلاخره اجرایی میشه این ترمیم معدل یا نه ؟؟؟ یعنی این همه حرف زدن در موردش واسه امسال اجراییش نمیکنند ؟


کل انجمن دارن میگن عمرا اصلا خرداد اجرایی نمیشه حالا مسئولین رو نمیدونم

----------


## ThePriNcE

کلا من خودم زنگ زدم آموزش پرورش تهران گفت که اصلا معلوم نیست به امسال برسه یا نه و خیلی بعیدم هست ولی گفت به سال دیگه حتما میرسه

----------


## konkur100

> کلا من خودم زنگ زدم آموزش پرورش تهران گفت که اصلا معلوم نیست به امسال برسه یا نه و خیلی بعیدم هست ولی گفت به سال دیگه حتما میرسه


سال دیگه که ارزشی نداره ! خب اونایی که امسال نهایی دارن ارزشش رو میدونن و مطمئنا جدیش میگیرن . این ترمیم معدل برای کسایی مهمه که امسال کنکور دارن و نمیدونستن تو گذشته که این معدل یه روز اینجوری خفتشون میکنه !!!

----------


## ThePriNcE

> سال دیگه که ارزشی نداره ! خب اونایی که امسال نهایی دارن ارزشش رو میدونن و مطمئنا جدیش میگیرن . این ترمیم معدل برای کسایی مهمه که امسال کنکور دارن و نمیدونستن تو گذشته که این معدل یه روز اینجوری خفتشون میکنه !!!


میدونم،ولی اینجور جواب من رو دادن،ولی معدل با درصدای بالا قابل جبران هست

----------


## konkur100

> میدونم،ولی اینجور جواب من رو دادن،ولی معدل با درصدای بالا قابل جبران هست


صد رد صد ! ولی اگه اجرایی بشه حداقل یه فرصتی داده میشه حق کسی این وسط هم خورده نمیشه .

----------

